# Will this work for me and is it a good deal?



## brianjohn (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi, I was at Sears yesterday and saw a 'clearance' model YS4500 lawn tractor that was marked down to $1200 from $1700. I was able to talk the manager down to $1050, but decided to wait to make a call on whether or not I wanted it. The motor is a 20 HP B&G Intek Plus, 42" cut and it has the automatic hydrostatic transmission. Is this a good deal?

The yard I have to cut is about 1/2 acre and has slopes up to about 25-30 degrees at times. Also, I would like to get a snowblower attachment for my driveway in the winter. Will this model work for me?

Thanks in advance for any help!

/Brian


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Brian! I am not real knowledgible on the Craftsman machines but nearly $700 off the regular price doesn't sound like too bad of a deal to me. From what I have observed, the Craftsman LT/GT's are a good bang for the buck. Even the multi-named clone brand LT/GT's at Walmart and other sell for more than that. For the size yard you will be mowing, I think you have a good deal on your hands. I wouldn't wait too long to make a move though.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

:ditto: 

Thats a great price for a new mower with a warrenty.

Andy


----------

